# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  تسريحات جدايل للشعر الطويل بالخطوات

## دموع الغصون

*

تسريحات جدايل للشعر الطويل بالخطوات

نعرض لكِ اليوم مجموعة تسريحات جدايل للشعر الطويل .. حيث ستجدي كثير من نجمات هوليوود يظهرن بهذه التسريحات على السجادة الحمراء .. فإذا كنتِ تملكين شعرا طويلا فلا تترددي في تجربة هذه التسريحات المميزة لتحاكي النجمات .. شاهدي معنا خطوات تسريحات جدايل للشعر الطويل




سريحة بجدائل متتالية تزين الرأس مثل العقال العربي ولكن بأكثر من جديلة .. ويتم صنع شينيون خلفي على هيئة كعكة



شينيون سفلي بالجدايل المتداخل بشكل انيق ومميز وهي يتدلى قليلا من الخلف ويعطي مظهرا انيقا في النهاية 



نستخدم في هذه الشينيون جديلتين جانبيتين تتلاقيان في الخلف لتلتفا حول كعكة دائرية لتحصلي في النهاية على طلة مميزة



نستخدم في هذه الشينيون جديلتين جانبيتين تتلاقيان في الخلف لتلتفا حول كعكة دائرية لتحصلي في النهاية على طلة مميزة



تسريحة بسيطة وانيقة وتصلح للصباح والمساء بجديلتين جانبيتين يتم لفهما عكسيا حول الرأس على هيئة أطواق


شينيون بالجدايل الثنائية حيث يتم صنع جديلتين ثنائيتين ثم لفهما حول بعضهما ليصنعا شينيون مميز وبسيط للسهرة



*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اشيء بجنن ورائع 
يسلمو دموع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

* اي لأ .. شو هالخفة والروعة ، يسلّم ايديكِ دموع ، وآآآآآآآخ من عيوني اللي بتحب الجمال*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورين على المرور الجميل 
هدوء اكيد كلنا بنحب الجمال وبنقدره 

كلّ الود 
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ممممم......... كتييير حلو
مع انه في كم وحده حسيت مو واضحة الطريقة 
مشكورة على ما قدمتي*

----------

